# Green Sticky Poop, Penis Discharge, Sneezing, etc.



## Blueflam3s (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm sorry if this information has been posted before, but I've been searching and can't find a direct answer to my questions. I have had my boy, Hedgely, for not quite 2 months now and in the past week, I have noticed some changes.

I've noticed his poop become softer with green, sticky mucous on it, though the poop itself is only slightly green. Also, his poop has ranged anywhere from tiny, skinny pieces, to long thick pieces. I'm not sure if that's normal or not, seeing as how in the short time I've had him, he has had average size poop without fluctuation until this point. Also, I have found his rectum seems to be slightly protruding (about 2mm when his tail is slightly raised,). I'm not sure if that is normal or not as, up until this point, I haven't really looked at it. It was just tonight I looked due to him not defecating on me immediately after waking up, which he typically does. He has pooped since then and in usual quantity, but that's still something I'd like to look into.

The next problem is a kind of white discharge seemingly coming from his penis. It isn't clear or mucous-like, but almost like a paste, which leads me to believe it isn't just semen or anything of the like. I find it only every couple of days and in very small amounts; just about enough to be stuck just inside the hole.

Another issue that has arisen is more frequent sneezing and nose licking. His nose is slightly wet, much like a dog's nose, as usual, though he licks far more frequently than in the past and sneezes about twice an hour. He had a full bath about a week ago and dipped his nose in it a few times, which I believe may have contributed to this.

I haven't noticed any change in his activity, appetite, drinking habits, or much of anything else since these problems have started. He runs on his wheel every night starting around 4am and ending around 9am, which is when I turn his lamp on. I bought him at Petland, so needless to say he was never properly socialized. Because of this, he does everything he can to get out of my arms. I mention this because like in his other activities, he seems to be as lively as ever.

There are a few factors I know of that can contribute to these problems that I'd like to mention. For one, after his bath, I gave him his first toenail trimming. I cut one of them too short when he jerked, which caused some stress for him. That could contribute to the green poop, but with the slimy residue, I know it could be something more serious. As for the sneezing, is it possible he might be allergic to my other pets? He has been coming in contact with my cat more frequently as I'm trying to get them used to each other, and I've only _really_ noticed the increase in sneezing since then. For the penis discharge, is it possible for it to be wet paper towel stuck in there? He has a dig box (failed litter box) that I fill with paper towel cut about confetti size that sticks to him occasionally.

Finally, I'd like to include a little vet history. As I said before, I bought him at Petland. The third day after I brought him home, I noticed he had mites. I took him to the vet and got him a 3 month supply of Revolution, which has cured them and kept them gone. The issue with this, however, is that there is no vet in my immediate vicinity that is experienced with hedgehogs, so I had to take him to the only one who would even see him. I had to tell her both the problem and the solution, and even calculate the dosage I would need based on his weight. Alongside that, she charged me out the wazoo for it. (About $80 to see him and $50 for the medication, which was only a few drops.) I live in Terre Haute, Indiana, and the nearest vet experienced with hedgehogs that I know of is in Indianapolis, which is a trip I very rarely would be able to make.

I'm sorry for the lengthy wall of text, but I'd really like to have these problems addressed before I make a trip to the vet. As I've said, I'd have to make a trip to Indianapolis and it may be my only chance to take him for a while, so I'd like to have some idea of what he needs before making the trip all the way there. Is he all right, or could it be quite severe? Any insight will help!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Thing is, we are not vets. We can't tell you what is wrong- but it sounds like he could have a URI, which is upper respiratory. 
How long has he has green poop? 

You really should try to find a closer vet, if at all possible... if you ever have an emergency, it sounds like you may not make it to that office in time.
Yeah, vets are expensive. Especially exotic vets


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Why are you trying to introduce him to your cat? Hedgehogs are solitary animals and don't need to interact with other pets or other hedgehogs. It just causes them stress which could account for the slimy poops. 

I agree with Prickerz, if you suspect a URI, you need to see a vet SOON. URIs can turn deadly way fast.

I don't know anything about male hedgehog plumbing so I will leave that one alone, but if you have confetti-size paper towel bits, it could be causing problems. Anything like that needs to be bigger so that it can't be eaten. 

Have you checked the recommended vet list on this site for recommended vets? Also the Hedgehog Welfare Society has vet listings on their site.


----------



## Blueflam3s (Dec 22, 2014)

Prickerz said:


> Thing is, we are not vets. We can't tell you what is wrong- but it sounds like he could have a URI, which is upper respiratory.
> How long has he has green poop?
> 
> You really should try to find a closer vet, if at all possible... if you ever have an emergency, it sounds like you may not make it to that office in time.
> Yeah, vets are expensive. Especially exotic vets


Thank you for your feedback, but I know you aren't vets. I didn't ask for a vet, but merely for some insight, particularly from people who have hedgehogs, before my trip to the vet so I could have a general idea of what may be wrong with him. Also, I know vets are expensive. I have had animals my whole life and, as expected, lots of vet visits. However, I've never been charged just to bring an animal in, but rather for the treatment. Perhaps I have been lucky to find a vet that doesn't charge just for the visit, as I wasn't aware that was common practice. To answer your question, he has had green poop for almost a week. It didn't become sticky and mucous-covered until yesterday. I will look into finding a closer vet again, hopefully with better results.


----------



## Blueflam3s (Dec 22, 2014)

MomLady said:


> Why are you trying to introduce him to your cat? Hedgehogs are solitary animals and don't need to interact with other pets or other hedgehogs. It just causes them stress which could account for the slimy poops.
> 
> I agree with Prickerz, if you suspect a URI, you need to see a vet SOON. URIs can turn deadly way fast.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback, MomLady. I have been introducing him to my cat to try to teach her that he isn't prey and will hurt her if she tries to attack. However, that seems not to be an issue, as she shows no interest or hostility to him. I don't leave them alone together or anything like that. I understand hedgehogs are solitary creatures, but Hedgely seems to have taken an interest in my cat. He enjoys running back and forth under her tail and lying up against her, which she doesn't mind. She is very lazy and other sleepy people/animals have always been a welcome guest to her. As for the paper towel bits, I will make sure to cut them larger. He has never tried to eat them, but if they're too small and are getting stuck in his privates, it would be a better alternative. I wasn't aware there was a recommended vet list on this site, so I will be sure to look into it and Hedgehog Welfare Society.


----------



## Blueflam3s (Dec 22, 2014)

Update: I have checked both this site's recommended vets and the list of vets on Hedgehog Welfare Society's site. There aren't any closer vets than the ones in Indianapolis, all of them being at least a few minutes further.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

But could you call and see if one of the other ones has a vet with more experience??


----------



## Blueflam3s (Dec 22, 2014)

Prickerz said:


> But could you call and see if one of the other ones has a vet with more experience??


I have called vets in the surrounding area and have learned that the vets in Indianapolis have significantly more experience with hedgehogs than any of the others, most of which had only seen 2 or fewer hedgehogs in their career. I contacted one of the vets in Indianapolis to consult about what to do about him while I wait for them to come back from vacation (because, for some reason, neither of their vets experienced with exotic pets was kept over the holiday, as was the case with the vet I took him to here in town as well as most vets within 90 minutes away) and her advice was to keep his cage a couple degrees warmer than usual (from 76 to about 78-79), keep him hydrated, and to keep an eye on him without handling him to decrease any additional stress before his trip. Notable changes in his condition include having heard him sneeze only a few times the past couple days, but also decreased eating tonight. He usually eats frequently but I haven't heard him eat yet tonight. I'm going to empty his dish and give him some fresh food along with some mealworms to see if that helps. It may also be that he had already eaten while I was out of the room, as his food did seem lower than when I fed him. As for his poop, it has returned to its usual brown color but is still sticky in consistency.


----------



## Blueflam3s (Dec 22, 2014)

Update: He began eating as soon as I finished feeding him.


----------

